# Dog Whisperer



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Did anybody see the Dog Whisperer episode on South Park? I nearly died laughing. After trying two Nanny shows to control Eric Cartman, his mom brings in Cesar. It's a scream!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

OMG, I'm going to have to see if it's on Hulu. That show is an equal opportunity offender, cracks me up!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahaha, yeah I've seen that episode.. pretty **** funny.. lol
On a side note, look for the episode making fun of Kanye West.. lol

Ryan


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I watched the Dog Whisperer episode, it was hilarious!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

My favorite lately was the head lice episode.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I don't get to watch if often because I don't want the kids to see it. That show is hysterical though!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

oh ivy i will have to check that out! sounds awesome.


----------

